# Dueling desserts



## MarkJKubicki

Christmas Day dinner is a tradition among a revolving group of 8 friends. One person always brings a wonderful fight pudding; it's her tradition. As one of the hosts, and a baker I'd like to offer a second dessert (after all, the meal is about bounty and choices....)
Is it simply inappropriate on my part to do so?
But if not, what would an appropriate dessert pair be?

With many thanks for your thoughts in advance,
M.


----------



## Andy M.

Not sure what a 'fight pudding' is.  I'd make something that's a different type of dessert.

As to whether or not it's appropriate, that has to do with the dynamics of your group.


----------



## MarkJKubicki

Typo: 
Not "fight pudding"
Should be FIGGY pudding


----------



## Cheryl J

Welcome, MarkJ! 

That was a funny typo...glad it's not 'fight' pudding. 

I think I'd just ask the friends involved...maybe they would welcome a *second* dessert, as long as it's clear you don't intend to replace the figgy pudding.  It's hard to know what another dessert suggestion would be without knowing the menu.  I would still plan on bringing your usual offering to the Christmas dinner as well, so as not to suggest changing too many things at once.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi, Mark. Welcome to Discuss Cooking 

IMO, more than one dessert offering for a group of eight people at a holiday dinner would be nice. I'm not really a fan of "steamed cake full of raisins, currants and brandy," (see below) so a cheesecake or something with chocolate would be lovely. I wouldn't be surprised if some of your other guests feel the same way. 

Your question does betray a bit of exasperation, though  Try not to let that show to your friends.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2015/12/20/460488236/oh-bring-us-some-wait-what-is-figgy-pudding


----------



## Aunt Bea

I would go with homemade chocolate truffles or a box of premium chocolates for those folks that just want a taste of something sweet after what can be a rather heavy meal.

Maybe after dinner would be a good time to talk about shaking things up for Christmas 2016 and rotating assignments within the group.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I'm thinking that something light, like a good trifle would be a great accompaniment for the light pudding.  Another option is chocolate-covered fruit, like fresh strawberries, or banana chunks, or blueberries.  A desert beverage might be in order as well.

If you know the flavor of the pudding, you could make edible cookie, or graham cracker bowls to serve the pudding in.  You could also make crispy, sweet waffles too.  You might want to collaborate with the person making the pudding.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

Chief - this is a pudding in the British sense, not a creamy American-style pudding. I wouldn't call a steamed cake light


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

GotGarlic said:


> Chief - this is a pudding in the British sense, not a creamy American-style pudding. I wouldn't call a steamed cake light



Ah, I didn't see the op's second post identifying the pudding as a figgy pudding.  I know what a steamed pudding is.  I just thought the typo was that an "F" was typed instead of an "L", making it a light pudding.

To go with a Figgy pudding, I might suggest something like stabilized chantilly cream filled profiteroles, or maybe lemon curd filled mini tarts, with a meringue on top.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M.

MarkJKubicki said:


> ...One person always brings a wonderful fight pudding; it's her tradition...




If this person expects her foggy pudding to be the centerpiece dessert, all alone in the spotlight, she could be offended if you also bring a dessert.  Just a thought.


----------



## CharlieD

Aunt Bea said:


> I would go with homemade chocolate truffles .....




Totally of topic, but do you have a good recipe for those "homemade truffles "? Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Steve Kroll

Andy M. said:


> If this person expects her foggy pudding to be the centerpiece dessert, all alone in the spotlight, she could be offended if you also bring a dessert.  Just a thought.



I'm going to assume both "foggy" and "fight" are typos. 

I'm in agreement with Andy. Mark, if you are close friends with this other individual, maybe she's the person to which you should pose the question, rather than a group of strangers on a cooking forum. She might wholeheartedly accept your proposition, or she might give you a frosty response. If the latter, then I would simply acquiesce and let her have the dessert spotlight. After all, a Christmas get together is about more than "bounty and choices." It's also about family and friends, and why risk ruining a friendship?

On the other hand, if she thinks it's a good idea to have dessert options, I would still be careful not to outdo her Christmas pudding, especially if it's a tradition, as you say. Maybe something light and unassuming, such as cookies, would be suitable.


----------



## Andy M.

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm going to assume both "foggy" and "fight" are typos. ...



I'm learning quickly why so many complain about auto correct.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef




----------



## Aunt Bea

CharlieD said:


> Totally of topic, but do you have a good recipe for those "homemade truffles "? Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



Charlie, 

I'm sad to say that truffles are a thing of the past for me.

This truffle recipe is a bit unusual in that it does not use melted chocolate.  I like it because it uses ingredients that can easily be kept on hand, it also appeals to my frugal nature.

https://www.hersheys.com/celebrate/holidays/recipedetail.aspx?id=3780


----------

